# Unknown Slavic language: Stitzininya (?)



## blbh49

I would like to know the correct spelling of this word and also from which slavic language it is?  Through family members I have been told that it means pickled pig's feet;  a delicacy.
Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Natabka

Sorry, no idea. Can you specify it somehow?

And one  more: I've never heard about "pickled pig's feet" . Are you sure this is really a Slavonic delicacy?


----------



## dudasd

I can help only with confirming that pickled pig's feet are a Slavonic delicacy (at least amongst South Slavs and in Russia) - feet are cooked only to provide a good aspic (jelly), but also we add pure meat - fresh and/or smoked, in small pieces or even minced, and often with addition of carrots, garlic etc. But the different names I know for that dish don't resemble "stitzininya", sorry. In Russian it's "студень, холодец" (stud'en', halad'ec); in Croatian/Bosnian it's "hladetina, pače"; in Serbian "pihtije" or "piktije".
 
Though it "rings a bell" in my head, can it be connected with a verb meaning "to become hard" (by means of getting cold)? There is a similar verb in my language ("stinuti se").


----------



## Maroseika

*Студенина?


----------



## Jana337

We call the food huspenina (picture) but before I opened the thread and learned what it is about, the title made me think of "štětina", a word for (pig) bristle. So maybe it's a local name somewhere. Don't you know where exactly your ancestors came from?

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Natabka

Maroseika said:


> *Студенина?


 
Aha! We have this word too and it can be used as a synonym to "холодець" as well. As for the picture provided by Jana, I believe we call this dish "сальтесон" in Ukrainian and it has more meat in it as "холодець" 

(perhaps, we could jump now to discussing national cuisines and recipes? )


----------



## blbh49

Thanks to everyone for helping me with this word.  I still have no further information but will persevere with more details in the future, hopefully.
Glenn


----------



## palomnik

For the record, студень/холодец is more like American "head cheese" than pickled pigs' feet.

Have your family members served up any of this to you?  What does it resemble?


----------



## blbh49

I have never been served this.  It was a dish that was known to my Mother but actually prepared by my grandmother.  She however was not Slavic.  My grandfather was Slavic.  I think that she may have made this from a recipe given by my great grandmother.  
I am interested in all this as relating to the country of origen of my great grandparents.  I am not quite sure where they were from?


----------



## pikabu

in Slovenia, we also know this dish, it's called "žolca".  it's quite different from the words in other languages.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

pikabu said:


> in Slovenia, we also know this dish, it's called "žolca". it's quite different from the words in other languages.


Different from other _Slavic_ languages, yes. It's derived directly from German: 
žolca Ž (-e …) die Sülze (svinjska 
Schweinesülze); (aspik) der Aspik;

And no, jelly/aspic is not some specific Slavic invention.


----------



## cajzl

In Bohemia we call it *sulc.* 

There is also an idiom: *Třásti se jako sulc.* (to shake like a jelly)


----------



## blbh49

I am loving the knowledge that evolves from the mention of one word.  Thanks to the latest entries.
Glenn


----------



## blbh49

Thanks for all of these wonderful entries.  I am astounded at the wealth of information coming my way.
Glenn


----------



## Mac_Linguist1

This dish is quite popular among the elderly and rural people in Macedonia. We call it _пивтија_.


----------



## Čeština2008

It's what we call _zimne nogi_ in Polish, also known as _Studzienina._


----------



## sokol

cajzl said:


> In Bohemia we call it *sulc.*



This, as the Slovenian one seems to be (though not so obvious there), is directly derived from the Austrian German version of the same speciality, namely 'die Sulz' (rather than, in Germany, 'die Sülze'). It exists in several varieties - sometimes the flesh is minced very fine, sometimes it is cut in greater pieces like on the picture linked by Jana.


----------

